# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Looking for travel buudy/buddies in Kenya, Tanzania and possible Uganda

## Africa

Hey guys,

I am volunteering in Mombasa till the end of July. My flight home doesn't leave till the 17 of August out of Nairobi. During that time between the end of my volunteering and when I leave, I would like to go to Dar Es Salaam, Ngorongoro Crater, Zanzibar and possibly even to Kampala for a couple of days.

I am looking for someone, or multiple people who are interested in traveling with me for all or any part of this trip.

I am a 21 year old American male, who has been living in Germany the last 6 months.
I have traveled in Northern Africa before, but nothing Sub-Saharan.


Please feel free to contact me if you would like to join, or even if you have traveled in that part of the world before and have advice. Also if anyone has any advice on getting from TZ to UG via Lake Victoria (Ferry?), that would be much appreciated. 

Thanks,

Harley

----------

